
How to Ask Questions the Smart Way (Updated: 21 May 2014) - victor106
http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
======
mindcrime
Everyone should read this. Then read it again. Lather, rinse, repeat. Even if
you don't agree with everything esr has to say, most of this is totally on-
point.

